# vintage saddles...



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

maybe the best part to have it contemporary? or not? i liked the ritchey. had an avocet that was very comfortable. both are black..
main reason for the thread is i find modern saddles ugly!


----------



## heeler (Feb 13, 2004)

*Flite...*

I have been riding black flite ti's as long as I can remember. I have three right now, one is 7 years old and is holding up great. Before that I had one for 10 years that I broke in a crash that the leather looked great on. The other two are fairly new and are falling apart. I guess they don't make em like....

Anyway, I can't even comfortably sit on any other saddle type. I once but a brooks on one of my road bikes for a little psuedo retro bling bling, and I hated it...

Retro saddle vote for me is for the Flite, but they still make em so I guess not too retro.


----------



## JJT (Dec 24, 2003)

Then you should like this one:










and the rest of the pics:

https://www.singlespeed.nl/things/newswallow


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

On-One said:


> I have been riding black flite ti's as long as I can remember. I have three right now, one is 7 years old and is holding up great. Before that I had one for 10 years that I broke in a crash that the leather looked great on. The other two are fairly new and are falling apart. I guess they don't make em like....
> 
> Anyway, I can't even comfortably sit on any other saddle type. I once but a brooks on one of my road bikes for a little psuedo retro bling bling, and I hated it...
> 
> Retro saddle vote for me is for the Flite, but they still make em so I guess not too retro.


I'll second that.
Selle Italia Flite Titanium...but only the old one's. I think I have four of them currently.


----------



## Boy named SSue (Jan 7, 2004)

I'm right with you guys on the flites. I had one of the earliest ones that lasted years. I have a year old gel one that has totally fallen apart with big tears in the leather and exposed plastic and gel.

I have a second new non gel one (a TT of all things) that the leather is holding up but the shell has broken. A friend gave me this one so I am not too concerned.

I have to throw turbos and turbomatics into the mix. Retro and comfortable.


----------



## TruckeeLocal (Mar 5, 2002)

*But have you seen what they're charging for it*



JJT said:


> Then you should like this one:
> 
> http://www.singlespeed.nl/things/newswallow


The damn thing retails for $399. That's FOUR HUNDRED BUCKS  OK. It'll last a lifetime but still. Why not just get a Team Pro for $100 and suck up the extra 200 grams, or whatever. It'll last a lifetime of off-road abuse. And it's retro. But for full-on retro there are sprung Brooks models still available. Even if Brooks is now owned by Selle Royal.


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

*Italian / English collection*

Here's my collection of vintage seats. Threw the Specialized ProLong in there because it's a damn nice seat and over 10 years old (91 I think).

first photo, front to back - padded Unicanitor, non-padded Unicanitor, Cinelli branded Unicanitor. All made by Cinelli.
second photo - Avocet II with alloy rails. Very light seat that I rode for about 6 months then decided I was pressing my luck with the alloy rails off-road and replaced with a Unicanitor.
third photo - Turbo. Used on my road bike for a long time.
fourth photo - Specialized Pro Long. Designed by W T B for Specialized in the early 90s. Made in Italy. Really nice off-road saddle. Originally found duty on my Ibis.
fifth photo - Old Brooks leather beauty. Not much ride time on this, but it's seeing current duty on my converted Salsa s/s commuter.


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

*Pre-Softened*



colker1 said:


> maybe the best part to have it contemporary? or not? i liked the ritchey. had an avocet that was very comfortable. both are black..
> main reason for the thread is i find modern saddles ugly!


For your Prostate Convenience.

Good news is, when you crash on these, you just dust them off!!


----------



## mtnwing (Jan 13, 2004)

crconsulting said:


> For your Prostate Convenience.
> 
> Good news is, when you crash on these, you just dust them off!!


Pre-softened??? And how might they do that? Do they have someone else ride around breakin your saddle in before they sell it?! eeewww!

-mtnwing


----------



## Crell (Apr 7, 2004)

mtnwing said:


> Pre-softened??? And how might they do that? Do they have someone else ride around breakin your saddle in before they sell it?! eeewww!
> 
> -mtnwing


LMAO - but some folks would pay good money for that 

...agree with the turbo vote, but also there was the Selle Royal road saddle that seemed to be the fave for a few tears in the late 80's / early 90's (before the flite - or any real light weights arrived).

I have a prototype velo ti bontrager saddle which though bashed to bits (and about 10 years old) is still going strong.


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

Crell said:


> LMAO - but some folks would pay good money for that


Depends on who broke it in. Wrong person and you couldn't give it away - Swift Ti or not.


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

*In the old school flite category....*

Lucky March Green Flite Ti...










It matched up so well on this bike...


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

*The Official Brooks Pre-Softener*



ssmike said:


> Depends on who broke it in. Wrong person and you couldn't give it away - Swift Ti or not.


when he's not having lunch....


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

crconsulting said:


> when he's not having lunch....


Ewwww. Although a bowl of haggis sounds okay about now ;-).


----------



## djmuff (Sep 8, 2004)

I was going to start a vintage saddle thread but I found this. I don't think this thread has realized it's potential. There must be some more vintage saddles out there. Post 'em up! Here are a few of mine that are waiting for the right bike...

Selle Italia Turbo








Disco! WTB SST.X Flash seat in gold








Another Turbo








White Regal


----------



## palerider (Jul 15, 2004)

DeeEight said:


> Lucky March Green Flite Ti...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sorry dude but that has got too be the uglyist bike I have ever laid eyes on.


----------



## jacdykema (Apr 10, 2006)

I was always a sucker for the Avocet O2 40's. Race or male models. Bushpig, god bless his soul hooked me up recently with a super clean one for a song. That one is on my almost completed "nice" Slingshot right now. I also had one of those Specialized saddles that SS Mike posted a while ago that was great on my rear but it fell apart really fast.


----------



## JmZ (Jan 10, 2004)

Gotta soft spot for the old Vetta's.

The SL's and the Tri Shock, wanted to try the Advocet O2's but never wanted to switch away from the Vetta's.

jmZ


----------



## -Anomie- (Jan 16, 2005)

Here's my personal "vintage" favorite. Not specifically the carbon railed version, I like the shape of these in general (although I'm partial to the Fizik Arione for my more modern bikes).


----------



## deluxe (Aug 16, 2004)

*Brooks*



TruckeeLocal said:


> The damn thing retails for $399. That's FOUR HUNDRED BUCKS  OK. It'll last a lifetime but still. Why not just get a Team Pro for $100 and suck up the extra 200 grams, or whatever. It'll last a lifetime of off-road abuse. And it's retro. But for full-on retro there are sprung Brooks models still available. Even if Brooks is now owned by Selle Royal.


Even the Team Pro's are north of $150 a pop now. I find Brooks mildly discomforting to excruciating, never understood the fanboys.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

palerider said:


> sorry dude but that has got too be the uglyist bike I have ever laid eyes on.


All his bikes are that ugly.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

-Anomie- said:


> Here's my personal "vintage" favorite. Not specifically the carbon railed version, I like the shape of these in general (although I'm partial to the Fizik Arione for my more modern bikes).


I've got a KA as well. Very comfy and durn light!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Suede Turbos are actually pretty comfy.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Old(er) Ritchey Logic


----------



## IF52 (Jan 10, 2004)

I'm also partial to the Specialized/WTB saddles like the one Mike posted, but they do seem to have fragile paper thin covers.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Suede Turbos are actually pretty comfy.


Turbos are very comfy. too bad the suede only lasts about 4 rides. 

Rumpfy, show some pics of the hand carved, wood model of the WTB saddles. I dont think I took any pics that day.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Turbos are very comfy. too bad the suede only lasts about 4 rides.
> 
> Rumpfy, show some pics of the hand carved, wood model of the WTB saddles. I dont think I took any pics that day.


Ha! Yeah, they end up like this in a hurry:









Here's the hand carved Specialized/WTB seat mold. Precursor to the SST yes?


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Here's the hand carved Specialized/WTB seat mold. Precursor to the SST yes?


yep, and the white one is the proto to the later WTB/Specialized Prolong saddle. Hand made by Charlie, but I bet those prototypes arent as comfy as the production seats.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Fillet-brazed said:


> yep, and the white one is the proto to the later WTB/Specialized Prolong saddle. Hand made by Charlie, but I bet those prototypes arent as comfy as the production seats.


And also difficult to attach to a seat post.


----------



## jack lantern (Jun 23, 2006)

I'm partial to the WTB SST saddles as well, preferably w/the comfort zone so as to protect my bits & pieces. I do have one Turbo that's been with me for quite some time that's still comfy. It doesn't look the greatest but it's like putting on an old pair of shoes :thumbsup:


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

MR, take some black leather dye to that Turbo and buff it out with some black shoe polish. Should clean up nicely.


----------



## lucifer (Sep 27, 2004)

I miss the flite alps and the vetta SLs
Flites have always been the saddle for me although I could use something a little plusher now that I am old.


----------



## utahdog2003 (Jul 8, 2004)

*Sdg*

favorites....


----------



## djmuff (Sep 8, 2004)

Sweet! I knew there were some additions to be made to this thread. Those WTB prototypes are cool. Here's a not-so-vintage Flite and another SST I have to keep things going.


----------



## IF52 (Jan 10, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Ha! Yeah, they end up like this in a hurry:


I never did like the way Turbos would roll under like that. It's like sitting on the core from a roll of plotter paper.


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

Turbo's in the 80's, Selle San Marco Rolls 90-94 and Vetta SL's ever since on all my bikes. I too like the original Flites but it just don't fit me bum like the SL's. If anyone's sitting on a White Perf Vette SL I have good trade stock.


----------



## jhitch (Mar 28, 2008)

-Anomie- said:


> Here's my personal "vintage" favorite. Not specifically the carbon railed version, I like the shape of these in general (although I'm partial to the Fizik Arione for my more modern bikes).


I also loved the shape of these saddles. I haven't had one for many years but I miss it.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

My backside prefers the Avocet O2 40R to this day. That is the saddle on my two modern riders, and I have worn much of the leather off one that now sits in my tool box as a backup, just in case I can't get another. I can only take the flite for shorter rides, or on the SS where I am standing a bunch. My Selle Italia Rolls is on its 4th MB-1.

Selle Italia Rolls
Avocet O2 40R
Avocet O2 40R
Black Flite
Mario Cippolini Zebra striped Flite TT


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

gm1230126 said:


> Turbo's in the 80's, Selle San Marco Rolls 90-94 and Vetta SL's ever since on all my bikes. I too like the original Flites but it just don't fit me bum like the SL's. If anyone's sitting on a White Perf Vette SL I have good trade stock.


Isnt the Vetta the same shell as a Turbo? I know some are, maybe youre talking about a different one.


----------



## -Anomie- (Jan 16, 2005)

Here's a new one that the mailman dropped off today, for my current project bike:


----------



## stan4bikes (May 24, 2006)

*any hope for this old guy?*

a well worn White perforated Selle Italia Ti Flite ...


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> I'll second that.
> Selle Italia Flite Titanium...but only the old one's. I think I have *four* of them currently.


Wow at last something I have more than you do Eric...

The first one I got in 1990 maybe 1989, since then I collect at least on of them per year, currently i have at least 20 of the old ones (mounted in pretty much every one of my bikes) and also a few of the newer ones (not even close to the old ones in any regard) but I do like the pretty colors from time to time.


----------



## scooderdude (Sep 27, 2004)

Here are a few of mine. Sorry not all are in focus, but I was in a rush to take the pics, post this up, and get out the door, before it slipped my mind.

1) A two-fer - Selle San Marco (Bonty), and Selle Italia Ti (one of 4 or 5 I have)
2) Vetta Lite perforated - hard as a brick
3)San Marco Rolls
4) Ritchey Logic Comp (who made this?)
5) Selle San Marco Concor Lite - Yeti 
6) Turbo (naked)


----------



## bikerboy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Brooks B17 Standard*



colker1 said:


> maybe the best part to have it contemporary? or not? i liked the ritchey. had an avocet that was very comfortable. both are black..
> main reason for the thread is i find modern saddles ugly!


I don't think it gets anymore retro than a Brooks saddle. This B17 is calling this Jamis roadie home after being on several other bikes through the past few years. I think for the money, these are hard to beat. It seems you can find them for $50-60 online. I think that is a great deal when you consider how long it will last and that it will only get better with age. I was pretty amazed how comfy it was from the get-go.


----------



## bikerboy (Jan 13, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Ha! Yeah, they end up like this in a hurry:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That seat mold makes me wish somebody made a seat with a realistic woodgrain cover. I would love to see somebody come up to a bike and knock on the saddle.


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

I have an old flite trans apl got in 95 i think... but i really like the old vetta SL too, had the cromo one (with blue labelling) that i tore the front off the 1st day i had it, then got the ti version in 94 with my new bike, loved that saddle, still got it even though the cover got ripped off in a crash and it has been bent ever since... comfortable...e xcept the square nose, would catch on my shorts, or when really tired my poor legs too...


----------



## Elevation12000 (Jun 16, 2004)

bikerboy said:


> That seat mold makes me wish somebody made a seat with a realistic woodgrain cover. I would love to see somebody come up to a bike and knock on the saddle.


I have several Concors with such cover. I have several favorites, but the Concor is still my No.1 saddle. Only bummer is their rails does not survive rough terrain very long.


----------



## zarr (Feb 14, 2008)

Brooks B5N.


----------



## 4000fps (Feb 5, 2008)

Mid 90's or so. I was still riding this until two days ago. It didn't agree with my hardtail, and rocks. Couldn't take it anymore, stole a seat off my wife's old bike, LOL.


----------



## bombzaway (Jan 21, 2008)

Few more nice ones I was thinkin about...


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

supersano said:


> Few more nice ones I was thinkin about...


That bright yellow Turbo is awesome.


----------



## Dhorn33 (May 3, 2005)

I went to my LBS yesterday to grab a different saddle for the 92 Paramount Series 7 650c roadbike that I have been riding lately. They have a tub of take off saddles that I was digging through and I ended up buying a well used Selle Flite Titanium saddle for $9.95. A little black shoe polish to get it cleaned up and then I rode it last night and it felt decent. 

I was very curious about whether anyone had ever tried to modify an older saddle by cutting a relief hole and wrapping the cover through it - a little custom job? Has anyone tried this with any success?


----------



## -Anomie- (Jan 16, 2005)

I've never tried cutting a hole all the way through the padding and cover, but I have had good luck with drilling 3/8" holes in the plastic shell to form a soft spot (for your soft spot  ). You just have to be careful not to go all the way through the top. You could also use a Dremel tool to cut away a larger area.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Make sure you aren't sitting on the saddle when you do the drilling.


----------

